# Audi 2003 Allroad-cargo liner?



## vigga (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi-
I'm new to the forum and was wondering if anyone had any info for me. I've been searching extensively for a good cargo liner for my Audi Allroad 2003 and have come up with nothing that is specifically made for the car. I need something a little more extensive then weather tech type-something that covers the backs of the seats when they are down. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi 2003 Allroad-cargo liner? (vigga)*

The Audi Accessories liner just covers the floor. I'm not aware of any that cover the seats (folded down) as well. I'm not sure how that'd fit with the seats up. You might want to look at some of the dog owner's stores for pet-proofing measures, etc. That might also suit your needs.


----------

